# Lens camera smudge ??



## pazzy (Feb 12, 2007)

Can someone identify the mark on the top left corner of these pictures ?
is it lens damage/smudge ?? 

It appears on some images i take with my canon powershot a95 ??

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dan_macalister/358378250/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dan_macalister/387784826/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dan_macalister/323042871/

Thanks

P.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

It looks like a piece of dust or somthing has found it's way into your camera.  It might be on/in the lens or on the sensor.  With a camera like that, I'm not sure what you can do yourself.  You could try taking the outer case off and blowing around with a bulb blower...but that just might move the dust around rather than getting rid of that once piece.

You could try sending or taking it in to get cleaned/serviced...but that will probably cost a fair bit.

I'd suggest just cropping it out or cloning it out with a program like Photoshop.  It's actually quite easy...it would only take a second to get rid of it in most photos.


----------



## AluminumStudios (Feb 20, 2007)

I really looks like a piece of lint or something made its way behind your rear lens element (probably in front of the hotmirror filter in front of your CCD since the hotmirror is usually stuck to a rubber gasket around the CCD pretty tightly.)

Powershots are tightly packed cameras, taking them apart is a pain and getting to where the dust is may be incredibly difficult.  You can try taking the outer shell off and blowing around with air to dislodge the dust, but you may not be able to access it directly.  The lint or dust may have been sucked into an inaccessible location when the lens was moving.  I'm not sure what to suggest.  

You can tell if it's dust behind the rear lens element because it will be fuzzier and dimmer at wide apertures and sharper/darker at smaller apertures.


----------



## pazzy (Feb 28, 2007)

Another suggestion i heard it could be was "lens burn" ??

Is this possible ? 
Apparently "lens burn" is from exposing the lens to direct sunlight ???

I don't know, I havent taken that many  pics in direct sunlight 
and even so i didn't realise camera lenses were so sensitive ?? 
unless you shine a laser into them or CONSTANTLY take pics of the midday 
sun...

Let me know your opinions 
thanks


----------

